# All Digests for Newsletter 2716



## Guest (Jun 28, 2021)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Jun 28, 2021

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Can anyone tell me how I would use these needles?
9 inch circs
Casting On Question
Adult BSJ
What Is It? Pincushion
this looks like a great Stash buster..............
Error 1020
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Cardigan with butterflies
Proteas
Another Ranunculus hand knit sweater
Last Pair to Post
Baby shower gifts I made
'have to keep busy
Billow Cardigan
Finished More Socks
Donut doll❣
crocheted hat
For me
Pretty in pink
Hats
SHALA update
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

TIPPING AFTER COVID
A virtual walk through my garden
Ideas for pillow shams, please.
Cheap food back then
The TV hit isn't just dying - it may already be dead
My Sunday contribution.
kk's Sunday things.
This lifted my spirits today..enjoy
Using wisdom when responding ...
Wedding cake
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

Swap news
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 4th June, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 18th June, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th June, 2021
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Peruvian Cotton Yarn for Sale
Hayfield yarn
*Links and Resources*

Four Pretty Stitches (C)
Zara Long Sweater for Women, S-XXL (K)
What crochet stitch uses the most yarn
Camelot Crossings Throw (C)
Crafty Summer Camp 2021
Fruit Stripe Pullover for Women, XS-5X (C)
Peony Passion Throw (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Looking for this in an adult size but not so expensive
Men's Fishermens Rib with Shawl Collar cardigan
Southwest boho bag
Fairisle knitting pattern with raglan sleeves
*Other Crafts*

'Specimen' cards
New to me


----------

